# ام حمد



## .استغفرالله (12 يونيو 2010)

*ام حمد 
خلطة ام حمد للشعر منبته ومكثفه ومطوله خلطه خاصه جدا واقسم بالله العظيم مكوناتها طبيعيه ميه بالميه كما توجد لدي قشطة الاميرات الغنيه عن التعريف بمكوناتها الطبيعيه والخاليه من اي مواد كميائيه للتبيض وتوحيد لون الجسم بالاظافه الي كريم الزنجبيل لتذويب شحوم البطن وكريم بارتنر المعروف بشد وازالة تشققات الجسم في اسبوع ومنتجات زبدة البحرواعشاب تسمين والله والله خلال شهر تشوف الفرق بودرة مبيض للاسنان غسول عشبي مطهر ومضيق ومبيض ويقضي ع الاالتهابات والافرازت للطلب 
0569373602 *​


----------

